# Post Your Wedding Vows - and Critique Mine



## smhbbag (Apr 9, 2007)

My fiancee and I have just finished writing our vows for the wedding in 5 weeks, and I'd like some reviews, critiques, or just plain opinions. 

I also think it would be great if any of you still know or have your vows, to share them with the board. I think it will be greatly helpful for all of us just to meditate on that which we have promised.

Mine: 


> I, Jeremy, covenant before God and man to you Rachel, to be your loving husband in the fear of the Lord. I will live first unto our God, and then unto you, loving you as my own body. I will nourish and cherish you even as the Lord the does the church, and joyfully give the affection due you, knowing that I do not have authority over my own body, but that you do. I will dwell with you in faith and peace, giving honor to you as the weaker vessel, and lead us into greater knowledge of our Lord. I will delight in you, the wife of my youth, all my days, pledging to you my life as a loving and faithful husband. May the Lord deal with me, ever so severely, if anything but death parts us.



Hers:


> I, Rachel, covenant before God and man to you, Jeremy, to be your wife and to be given under your headship. Just as the church is subject to
> Christ, so I will be to you in everything. I will live first unto our God and
> then unto you, giving myself wholly to your encouragement as your
> helpmeet, that your heart may always safely trust in me. I will strive to
> ...




*hehe, I also posted this here because my computer is a bit shaky at the moment, and I want them stored elsewhere as a backup  

Not too satisfied with mine at the moment, but not sure what to change.....


----------



## MW (Apr 9, 2007)

The most important thing to remember is that wedding vows are made to God and not to each other. They concern each other but the promise is directed to God. As such the vow is an act of worship to the Searcher of hearts, not of loving adoration to the husband or wife. May God richly bless your union and make it a blessed communion in Him!


----------



## smhbbag (Apr 9, 2007)

> The most important thing to remember is that wedding vows are made to God and not to each other.



Why not both?


----------



## Romans922 (Apr 9, 2007)

We used these:

I, ­­­­­_______________, take you, ­­­­_______________, to be my wedded wife; and I do promise and covenant before God and these witnesses; to be your loving and faithful husband; for better for worse, in plenty and in want; in joy and in sorrow; in sickness and in health; to love and to cherish as long as we both shall live.


I, ­­­­­_______________, take you, ­­­­_______________, to be my wedded husband; and I do promise and covenant before God and these witnesses; to be your loving and faithful wife; for better for worse, in plenty and in want; in joy and in sorrow; in sickness and in health; to love, cherish, and to obey as long as we both shall live.


----------



## Romans922 (Apr 9, 2007)

I big thing that I have been told is that the woman should vow to 'obey' her husband.


----------



## smhbbag (Apr 9, 2007)

> I big thing that I have been told is that the woman should vow to 'obey' her husband.



As long as that meaning is there, absolutely. We went with being "subject to" in everything, to get that same concept.


----------



## MW (Apr 9, 2007)

smhbbag said:


> Why not both?



The Bible teaches vows are to be made to God. He is both party and witness to what one engages to perform. One's husband or wife cannot know the heart of the person who is vowing or properly recompense them for their failure to fulfil what is undertaken. Promises may be made to men, but vows are made to God alone. See WCF 22:5-7.


----------

